# Website C&C



## KDM16 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi everybody. I, for the most part, created this website by myself...I actually did pay somebody to build one for me but I didn't like it (it looked nowhere near professional), so I re-did it. What are your opinions?


Here it is: Tulsa Senior, Baby, Family and Wedding Photographer


Thanks in advance!
Kim


----------



## cassandra (Aug 18, 2011)

So I should probably start off by saying I'm no website professional- I'm looking at the site from an average joe perspective, I guess.  And I know I probably sound awful, but these are things that I do take into consideration.

1) I do like the simple color scheme, and that you didn't go overboard with detail... but you could add a _bit_ more to it, I suppose.  And the greenish color is a bit harsh against the black, maybe tone it down just a tad. 

2) I don't like how the contact info is on every page. You already have a link to it under About Me, it's a little redundant and distracting to see it everywhere else. Actually, I think the About Me section should be simpler as well, but I've discussed that below. 

3) This might just be a pet peeve, and might not bother anyone else, but is there a way you could line up your logo with the links? It seems as though it's floating off to the upper right with no real purpose. 

4) This: "Seniors, Family, Maternity, Newborns, Baby, Children, Couples, Engagements, Models, Special Events, Wedding Photographer serving Broken Arrow, Tulsa, Owasso, Sand Springs, Sapulpa, Jenks, Bixby and surrounding areas." is WAY too much at the bottom, and gets a little messy. 

 I'd say instead of breaking your About Me down into 3 sections, make it one page with these listed in bullet points or something similar, and then have a link to FB and the like on that one page. That way you're left with only the copyright at the bottom, which would look so much neater. 

By the way, the link to your Facebook page only beings me to my Facebook home. Make sure when you create the link, you are using the URL from your profile page and not your homepage. 

5) Is the Client page supposed to be available/up yet? I click it but it doesn't take me anywhere.

6) Just so I'm not a total downer/*****, I think you've got some pretty quality shots, and I love some of the senior portraits you've done  I also like that you include pricing and examples so potential customers know exactly what to expect.


----------

